# drive rite air suspension fitted today



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

as topic says and what a improvement no more swaying and rounderbouts now with no body roll. would recomend to anyone.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our van came with the AS air suspension fitted, so I can't compare what it would be without. But while away in Spain & France last month we were fairly well loaded up, and let down the suspension on site a couple of times (to help levelling) - and forgot to pump up when driving off :roll: we definitely noticed it rolling on bends & roundabouts. After pumping up to 3 bar there was a huge difference, very little roll, so it does make a difference!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

is that assisted suspension or full air please?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that hymers roll

ours did

The new fiat is fantastically stable, wider wheel bae

Even more so with air suspension

Added to increase the payload

But excellent ride and very good to aid levelling

Aldra


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Bit perplexed with your comment Aldra ! I have now fitted Dunlop or Firestone to three vans and in every instance it was stated that the fitment does not increase payload.


----------

